# Pictures of my filled up wineador



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

This post is a follow up to my first post that I posted in the noob section titled "Just want to say thanks", where I thanked you guys for all the good information about building a wineador.

In any case, figured this topic was better suited to the pictures thread where I can show off my filled up wineador!

My wife thinks I'm nuts, the rest of my family thinks I'm nuts, but here's my stash!

















If it looks a little Oliva heavy, it's because it is. I had good luck on cbid with Oliva, kept winning them. I went for other things, just didn't win much of it.

Plus there was a good dead on CA last week with boxes that came with a 5 pack of MB 3's, so I bought a few boxes... ok 4... ok, they screwed up and sent me the wrong one and gave me a discount to keep the wrong one if I bought another... so 5 boxes.









Drawer 2

















Cheapies!

This is my starter collection, just wanted to share.


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

Doh, the cheapies pic didn't show up for some reason...

In any case, they're cheapies, not missing much I guess.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Very nice! I'm an Oliva fan as well.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice box and nice stash Ben. And for the record - my wife thinks you're nuts too !
Or maybe that's that I'm nuts. I have a little over 500 in my wineador and for some reason she thinks that's too many LOL
You can tell your wife that and maybe it will give you a little bit of sanity for not being the only or worst one of the nuts


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm glad my wife's not the only one, not that I'm surprised by that. She doesn't give me too hard of a time about it, because all I really have to do is just point to her shoe collection, and I'm good.


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice. I'm still working on filling up my wineador.


----------



## Don Quijote (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks good. I just got mine up and running. Waiting on the shelves to arrive.


----------



## redlotus11 (Aug 19, 2014)

NICE!!!! I can't wait to get mine in the next few days and fill her up!


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

One word of advice I would give, is when you fill it up, watch your temp and rh levels. When you put in a huge amount of cigars, your rh will drop a lot, and your temps will vary. When I add something new to it now, I keep my additional fans running for a while off the timer just to keep the air moving.

I'm still a rookie at this thing, but I've learned a few things.

Also, as stated in many tutorials, you will probably want to season your shelves and drawers. I did mine kind of by accident because I had 70 percent beads instead of 65, and it took a while to get my stash, so by time I got it, my shelves were seasoned.


----------



## Don Quijote (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks good. I just purchased my wineador and waiting on Forest.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Whoa it looks really awesome.
With every day that passes i'm closer to pulling the trigger on one of these things... In my case its mainly because of temperature concerns not storage space, and since the summer is coming to an end it might just wait until next year... Or it might not...

Really dying to try some Olivas, too. Apparently a couple of their lines are officially imported into Spain but no tobacconist seems to stock them...


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Sweet!


----------

